# Labs mf3rs2 m / yuxin Little magic m / gts2 m / yj mgc



## Gumpa (May 27, 2018)

I'm a new cuber. Unfortunately I got a Rubik's one... So now I want to buy some good magnetic puzzle. My (current) options are: 
1. Cubicle Labs msfrs2 m 
2. Yuxin Little Magic M 
3. MoYu Weilong gts 2 m 
4. Yj mgc

Can you please help me choose? Not sure what I should pick (up to around 30$)


----------



## abcs9 (May 27, 2018)

Mf3 by far


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 27, 2018)

Lab Mf3rs2 M or GTS2M


----------



## Keith Maben (Jun 30, 2018)

I have used the handy MF3RS2M for 6 months, and went from sub 30 to sub 13 with it. It is abslutely PHENOMENAL!! So soft, silky, and smooth!The GTS2M from Moyu is good, but had light magnets that don't do much. It fells like the MF3RS2M, but less stable. The Little Magic M is way too unstable and is slippery on the outside. DO NOT GET IT. The MGC is good, but the MFRS2M is on another league. The MF3RS2M, is, in myu opinion, better than the GTS2M, Valk, Valk power M, SM, and is almost as good as my Polymer Coated GTS2M. hope this help!


----------



## _zoux (Jul 1, 2018)

here's the list from worst to best in my opinion:
YLM
MF3
MGC/GTS
Don't buy little magic, it's just an overhyped piece of crap, MF3 is good, but i prefer MGC and GTS more.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 1, 2018)

I have recently switched to the yuxin haunglong 3x3 and i assume most people will prefer the magnetic version of that, I haven't tried the MF3RS2 M much but some people are likely to enjoy it. But at your stage you should get whatever cube will make you practice the most.

Please stop shortening the MF3RS2 M to mf3, the mf3 is a horrendous cube that turns badly and has hardly any corner cutting.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 28, 2019)

Yuxin little magic m has long been my main, and I want to get a new 3x3. Which one should I get, mf3rs2m or mf3s3m? or yj yulong v2m?


----------

